# Event Data Recorder ( EDR ) Location?



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Another Minnesotan on the forum! Most older GM vehicles were under the passenger seat. Since your in Minnesota check out Alldata at the public library. Look up the 2011 model year, you might find it.


----------



## NyteSnyper (Jan 30, 2012)

It should be in the airbag SDM which should be under the passenger seat as stated, but GM has been known to put them under the center console also. Without looking at alldata, those would be my first two guesses.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

If you do figure out how to disable it, and if in a so-called accident, whether your own fault or not. Be prepared to hook it up again before the police show up. Since you modified your vehicle, either yours or the other guys insurance company will deny you of any coverage.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...and so it goes, BIG Brother gets even BIGGER...

...quoted from WIRED magazine May 23, 2011:

_"General Motors has been a leader in event data recorder technology, installing them in nearly all vehicles with airbags since the early 1990s. It currently installs Bosch EDRs in all vehicles sold in North America. The technology has evolved and now collects as many as 30 data points, said Brian Everest, GM’s senior manager of field incidents."
_
...this article contains a picture of what an EDR looks like: http://beforeitsnews.com/story/714/...Mandatory_In_All_Cars_And_Trucks_By_2013.html

...if you want to read up on EDR's: http://books.sae.org/book-pt-139


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...and so it goes, BIG Brother gets even BIGGER...


Its for our safety!


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

I poked around and found that there aren't any laws regarding the EDR. But your insurance could have something in their terms about it. And the common locations for them is under dash or between the front seats, the places least likely to be damaged in a crash.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

NickD said:


> Its for our safety!


...do YOU feel any *safer* when the peeping tom looks in your bedroom window (wink,wink)?

• Report No. NHTSA-NVS-2011-ETC-SR04, about *Toyota* Event Data Recorders (EDR): http://www.nhtsa.gov/staticfiles/nvs/pdf/NHTSA-Toyota_EDR_background.pdf

• from IIHS website:

"Who owns the data and who has access? _EDRs and the data they store belong to vehicle owners. Police, insurers, researchers, automakers, and others may gain access to the data with owner consent. Without consent, access may be obtained through a court order. For example, in a Florida criminal case involving a vehicular manslaughter charge, the police obtained a warrant to access the EDR data.5_
_For crashes that don't involve litigation, especially when police or insurers are interested in assessing fault, insurers may be able to access the EDRs in their policyholders' vehicles based on provisions in the insurance contract requiring policyholders to cooperate with the insurer. However, some states prohibit insurance contracts from requiring policyholders to consent to access.8,9._"

• the latest NHTSA "Black Box" ruling 'update': http://www.crashdataservices.net/files/NHTSA-2008-0004-0001_1_.pdf


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Same rules apply in Canada. A warrant is needed to access the EDR unless the owner gives consent. Unless you're looking to cause some accidents on purpose or for insurance fraud I'd stay away from messing with it. The most it will do is prove you were not at fault in an accident or prove that you were at fault and need to make up for your mistake. There's not really a "big brother" element to it.


----------



## tanneuby (Feb 11, 2012)

Well as I suspected, it got a little off topic here. Thank you 70AARCUDA for the info on the location.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

So the best bet in a situation where there has been an accident and they *suspect* you to be at fault, is not to even mention the EDR. If they use it against you then they violated your right to privacy without a court order and you could have the case thrown out.

*I am not a lawyer and don’t know much at all about it!*


----------



## ChevyCruzeLTZ (Apr 7, 2011)

The EDR pictured in the link from 70AARCUDA is the Inflateable Restraint Sensing and Diagnosic Module (SDM) Just like the BMW mentioned by tanneuby, disabeling this will cause the air bags not to function. In the Cruze it is mounted to the floor in front of the center console


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

While some 23 people witnessed that kid hitting and all said the same thing, it was his fault. I still had to surrender my vehicle to his insurance company for their experts to go all the way through it to check for any medications or faults with it. If I didn't, would assume I was trying to hide something and use that against the jury at my trial. Already knew my vehicle was completely stock and all was working perfectly.

Not an attorney either, this is just experience, could vary with state laws, this was in Wisconsin. But my attorney is an attorney, he said I better surrender my vehicle or will take a beating on my claim.

This has nothing to do with my opinions on this subject, but feel a definite invasion of privacy, also was going the speed limit at the time, no claim there. I have written my congressman on this subject, was a waste of my time.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

NickD said:


> While some 23 people witnessed that kid hitting and all said the same thing, it was his fault. I still had to surrender my vehicle to his insurance company for their experts to go all the way through it to check for any medications or faults with it. If I didn't, would assume I was trying to hide something and use that against the jury at my trial. Already knew my vehicle was completely stock and all was working perfectly.
> 
> Not an attorney either, this is just experience, could vary with state laws, this was in Wisconsin. But my attorney is an attorney, he said I better surrender my vehicle or will take a beating on my claim.
> 
> This has nothing to do with my opinions on this subject, but feel a definite invasion of privacy, also was going the speed limit at the time, no claim there. I have written my congressman on this subject, was a waste of my time.


But if you knew it wasn't your fault and you knew your car was fine and you knew you were going the speed limit then why even put up a fuss? Let them do whatever they need to the car that additionally confirms you were innocent. I dont understand the reluctance?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

It wasn't reluctance in my case, but just saying if you are reluctant and refuse to cooperate, its going to hurt you, even if the accident was not your fault. Insurance companies will go through any expense to avoid paying a claim.

This whole EDR thing started after accidents were no longer an Act of God in the early 70's. Then ambiguous lawsuits against automotive companies, that the keys floated into the ignition switch, started the engine, the gear shift lever miraculously went into reverse, and the vehicle backed up running over some guys kids. With other such claims, GM started this with the claim they wanted to improve the safety of their vehicles. But in reality, was to gain additional evidence their vehicles were not at fault. Now its law for all vehicles, just because of a crooked few, we all have to pay the price. 

Just saying leave it, getting so paranoid now, even attach my safety belt when backing up 20 feet out of my garage to sweep the floor.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

NickD said:


> Just saying leave it, getting so paranoid now, even attach my safety belt when backing up 20 feet out of my garage to sweep the floor.


I've been rear ended twice sitting at a traffic light. I'm so paranoid now, I check the brake lights against the garage door before raising it and backing out to go somewhere.


----------



## tanneuby (Feb 11, 2012)

Thank you *ChevyCruzeLTZ *for the HELPFUL info. 

WOW! People just need to get their opinion aired. Its these types of "rants" that muddle up the boards. I asked simple technical question and now I have a post with people writing to their congress person. How about we just end this thread.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

tanneuby said:


> Thank you *ChevyCruzeLTZ *for the HELPFUL info.
> 
> WOW! People just need to get their opinion aired. Its these types of "rants" that muddle up the boards. I asked simple technical question and now I have a post with people writing to their congress person. How about we just end this thread.


This isn't an automated web service. We're not robots. We're opinionated people and it's only natural for us to be concerned or wonder what's a good reason for tinkering with said module. 

Regardless, you (and future readers) got the answer they were looking for.


----------



## ChevyCruzeLTZ (Apr 7, 2011)

No problem, I value privacy, mine and yours.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

This post would have been deleted instantly on a professional automotive board because asking how to do any conflicting modifications that defy state or federal laws is forbidden. So have to expect opinions on this subject. 


As of 2006, the NHTSA required all manufacturers to notify the user that the EDR is installed in your vehicle. In the 2012 Cruse Owners Manual, can read about that on page 13-14, no such notification was given in my 04 Cavalier, but already knew it was there.

Removing or disabling it would have the same effect as removing or disabling your powertrain computer module or PCM as they call it. Does it benefit us as consumers? Would have to say no. Does it benefit the general public? Maybe, but so far just one or two isolated cases. Can it be used against you in a court of law? Yes.


----------



## ChevyCruzeLTZ (Apr 7, 2011)

NickD said:


> This post would have been deleted instantly on a professional automotive board because asking how to do any conflicting modifications that defy state or federal laws is forbidden. So have to expect opinions on this subject.


Most modifications defy some law somewhere, HID's, lens tinting, etc. Also disabeling the SDM (air bags and pretensioners) is not quite like disabeling the PCM (vehicle would not run)


----------



## kira0202 (Apr 30, 2012)

Event data recorder boxes capture information in an accident, also as general driving habits. The data can save lives, but it can also impinge upon privacy.  Event data recorders: Saving lives and invading privacy


----------



## agreendc (Feb 2, 2013)

I know this is an old/dead thread, but I am not a big fan of anyone collecting more data on me than needed.

They say these EDR's are only to record accident data, but it's not really possible to monitor the 5 seconds prior to an accident with out constant monitoring.

I doubt the link below is exhaustive but 2013 Cruze is not listed... I assume they have another way to protect our "safety" in that year. Anyone know if they skipped the "black box" in '13?

http://www.rimkus.com/uploads/pdfs/Event_Data_Recorder.pdf


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Bet dollars-to-doughnuts the 2013 Cruze was simply "accidentally" left off that list, as the 2014 Cruze (which isn't even officially released yet) is on the list. And, because it is listed in this list (page 16):

http://www.harristechnical.com/downloads/cdrlist.pdf


----------



## agreendc (Feb 2, 2013)

70AARCUDA said:


> Bet dollars-to-doughnuts the 2013 Cruze was simply "accidentally" left off that list, as the 2014 Cruze (which isn't even officially released yet, is on the list). And, because it is listed in this list (page 16):
> 
> http://www.harristechnical.com/downloads/cdrlist.pdf



I assumed that, thanks.


----------

